# the crazy frog advert



## garreth Jacks (Apr 28, 2005)

Who thinks that the frog is funny and good 
and more importantly who things the frog should die and never retune 

I think the frog should die


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 28, 2005)

Nah, there should be a bit (like of Saturday morning childrens TV): The frog and the bird dual to the death!!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 28, 2005)

And if one of them survives, shoot it

I have my Weebl's stuff Magical Trevor ringtone, I need no other


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 29, 2005)

no idea what you are talking about...


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 29, 2005)

I'll see if I can find something for dwndrgn!!!

Like: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4210407.stm

And for crazy frog: http://www.ringtonesgalore.co.uk/crazy-frog.php

And for sweety chick: http://sweety-chick.uk.pn/


----------



## jenna (Apr 29, 2005)

ooh i love the frog! he's so fun...i can't get it on my crappy phone but i stop whatever i'm doing when the ad comes on telly and sing along...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 29, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> no idea what you are talking about...


_I_ mean http://www.weebls-stuff.com/mobiles.php


----------



## Leto (Apr 29, 2005)

I should have guess those evil things came from UK. 

How can you get rid of these ads ?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 29, 2005)

Ads?


----------



## Leto (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep, I see the frog in ads every time I turn my TV on, especially on MTV-like channel (even those purely located here). And the bird, turned red, is used to promote energy saving products. 
Very annoying.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 29, 2005)

the frog should die! but more importantly the person who came up with the idea should go and hang himself for all the suffering to peoples minds he has caused.

for weeks everyone around me was doing the stupid frog motorbike sounds over and over it drove me insane!


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 29, 2005)

And any reason why the frog has suddenly inherited a BLACK RECTANGLE over his genitalia???


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 30, 2005)

its "offending"  to people


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 30, 2005)

The black rectangle offends me more...  It draws attention to his little tally-whacker!!!


----------



## Niolani (Nov 1, 2005)

Love the crazy frog, it's stupid but funny, everytime I see it I laugh. They've brought out a cd of remixed songs now, my hubby has head it and said its terrible.


----------



## ras'matroi (Nov 1, 2005)

i just hate this thing. 
it's like an epidemic just everywhere.
weren't there a hippo and an elephant earlier?


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 2, 2005)

Have been lucky so far, only a small article in the paper about it/him.  Seems he has upset more than just the TV viewers...he's upset the bands he's copied from


----------



## Pyan (Nov 5, 2005)

Kill it,kill it, kill it, kill it, kill it, pleeeeeeezzz kill it!!!!!


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 5, 2005)

If I said what I thought about the beast I would be banned from the forum. However, if you will put garlic butter on it, I'll undertake to eat it- no need to kill it first.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 5, 2005)

> However, if you will put garlic butter on it, I'll undertake to eat it- no need to kill it first.


 
Eat it slowly. Please make it suffer.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds like a very good idea Chris.  We don't want it transported out here to the Colonies


----------



## ast (Nov 6, 2005)

pyanfaruk said:
			
		

> Kill it,kill it, kill it, kill it, kill it, pleeeeeeezzz kill it!!!!!


 

Hell yeah. Who's up for a lynch mob?  

Can't stand it. All these companies gaining money out of preying on the young (Frog and Bird must be aimed at the kids) should be razed to the ground for bad taste at least......


----------



## Syn (Nov 6, 2005)

pyanfaruk said:
			
		

> Kill it,kill it, kill it, kill it, kill it, pleeeeeeezzz kill it!!!!!


 
Yes i totally agree with you! it must DIE a horrible and terrible DEATH!


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 7, 2005)

Maybe if we sent all of those horrible Cane Toads over there, they might just kill each other.  A far more humane way to deal with this crisis.


----------

